# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  عين الباشا: وفاة شاب غرقا..و4 اصابات اثر مشاجرة جماعية

## الحصن نيوز

عمون – انتشلت كوادر دفاع مدني عين البشا عصر الجمعة جثة شاب يدعى ( م.أ.ص ) وعمره 19 عام اثر غرقه في بركة زراعية ، وتم نقل الجثة الى مركز الطب الشرعي في مدينة السلط للوقوف على اسباب الوفاة . 
<div style="direction: rtl;" />

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

